# For N's ONLY



## renna (Jan 28, 2011)

.... No seriously its a little game for N's only. Sorry S's. 

So the game is called The Time Machine - (I got this game off of a site) 

Stand up and visualize time as a continuum flowing from future to past. Spatially indicate with your hands where the future, present, and past are, respectively, in relation to yourself. Try to actually FEEL where they are around you by touching them with your hands. 

Read your results here: a closer look

This is far from foolproof,
but kinda creepy when it works.

What did you do? 
What type are you? Did your results match the description of types?

Now post your answer!


----------



## Djanga (Nov 28, 2010)

I imagined the the present as me, the past behind me and the future in front of me, but I actually took a step with one hand stretched out behind me and the other in front. I guess that makes me a J, but I think I'm actually an INTX.


----------



## Apollo Celestio (Mar 10, 2010)

I touched my heart when I look at the past.. I feel it within me. The present is in front of me, and the future is above me.

INTJ.. I suppose it works.. I know the past.. the present is my context and the future is limitless..into the sky.


----------



## renna (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm an INFJ.... I used my hand for each step. Past, I put my hand behind my back. Present, I put my hand on my chest and then for future my hand went many inches in front of me. I did this with my husband and he both hands infront of him to signify a time line. His left hand was the past, the center between each hand was the present and then the right hand was the future. He's an ENTP.


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

I visualized them all at the same point.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

past beneath my feet, future up and present forward.
didn't see that in the closer look.
ENTJ here.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

The future in front of me, arms length, the present right where I am, and the past in back of me. 
ENTJ

This was identical to what was posted on the web site.

* Very creepy*


----------



## renna (Jan 28, 2011)

mars6988 said:


> past beneath my feet, future up and present forward.
> didn't see that in the closer look.
> ENTJ here.


I've never heard of that.... hmmm interesting.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

I just stretched out my arms horizontally. My left hand was the past, my right hand was the future, and my body was the present. That's..._almost_ consistent with what they list for NPs.


----------



## Judas (Aug 11, 2010)

ENTP here. Present i felt like "me", right where i am . Future , forwards and upwards, diagonally or something. The past behind me in a like 180 degree fashion.


----------



## Mulberries (Feb 17, 2011)

I had one hand on my butt representing the past and one on my belly representing the future (because that's where my breasts will end up in the future). I'm a P...


----------



## yesiknowbut (Oct 25, 2009)

For the first moment I responded like NP was described, right-middle-left for future-present-past, but then thought, well, how do you define past, present and future? Whose? According to what scale? and saw myself in the middle of many superimposed time streams....

Actually I think those are both NP responses......


----------



## Trainwreck (Sep 14, 2010)

Well, I'm laying down in bed and didn't feel like moving, so I visualized the future in front of me, ie, above me, and the past somewhere behind me, ie, beneath me in the mattress, and the present was me. Since I was to lazy to touch the past and didn't feel like cutting open my mattress to touch the past, I just imagined my soul/ghost's arms coming out of my body's arms to reach up and then reach behind me into the mattress.


Edit: I guess I have more of an NJ view of time even though I was too lazy to get up and properly do the exercise... hmmm


----------



## Pyroscope (Apr 8, 2010)

I thought at first of the past being behind me, the present being me now and the future being in front of me, but it didn't _feel_ right for some reason.

Then I realised the past feels like it's inside me and the future feels like it's above me. The present feels like either the left and right at the same time right beside me, or like a horizontal bumpy wave coming out of me.

So not really consistent at all... :crazy:

Also when I first read the title I saw 'For N's eyes only' instead... <_>


----------



## renna (Jan 28, 2011)

alfreda said:


> but then thought, well, how do you define past, present and future? Whose? According to what scale? and saw myself in the middle of many superimposed time streams....


My ENTP husband asked almost the exact same questions. I think it took him 5 min to do this excercise....Meticulously picking apart the instructions and turning the simpliest things into the most complicated. 

I wanted to shout, "JUST DO IT!" X-D


----------



## Willow5000 (Feb 8, 2011)

Past to the left of me, present right in front and future to the right.

Interesting exercise!


----------



## doopity.doo (Feb 1, 2011)

Haha, I did it just like it said! Past to future going left to right!


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

I felt future was to my left, present was just before me and past was behind me. I have no pattern D:


----------



## talemin (Jul 4, 2010)

Yes, NJ, with future before, present parting at my sides, past behind me...I think, I didn't look or felt my back too much as I was trying to step up the flow.


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

I thought the future was above me, the present was all around me and the past was by my left foot


----------



## soulsearch (Apr 6, 2011)

I visualised the present as me, who I am now, it was inside me and reached into the ground and split into roots as I was the tree. The past was up in the air like a mist of memories floating around me. The future however, it was more solid but it stretched forward and high into the sky as if they were clouds and the future was limitless.


----------



## lothweneriniel (Jun 20, 2011)

They all lived in different parts of my head. The past was going deeper in and towards the back, the future flowing up and out. I couldn't touch the past because my skull got in the way. The present hovers in front of me slightly overlapping my face


----------



## clowder (Jun 24, 2011)

INFP here, and my results were exactly the same as the NP. Freaky...
However, I notice that in your description and on the website, it's listed as future, present, past. That feels WRONG for some reason. I feel like it should be the other way, past, present, future. (in fact, when I first read it, my brain just assumed that's what it said and I didn't realize until later the real order.) Anyway, just thought that was interesting!


----------



## Invidia (Feb 26, 2011)

I visualized the future as upward as well, the present in my core area and the past below and behind me (as if lying on the ground behind my feet).

I am an INFP


----------



## human (Dec 23, 2010)

Classic NJ response here. Plus, time is a river that I'm standing in. The water is up to my waist. 
I'd love a digital calendar shaped like this.

I was particularly interested, though, in the extra link on how NJs can get confused about language like _moving a meeting up or back a day_. I get all bent out of shape trying to figure that stuff out.


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

As an INFP, which would be J dominant, well basically

my past was right in front of me, my present was centered but flaring to the side, and my future was further out to the side and above me.

Nothing was behind me.


----------



## natarichan (Jun 30, 2011)

omg that's creepy, cause when I first thought of the future i stretched my right arm in front of me but for a reason i wanted to bend it slightly to the right. When i pictured the past I turned left and put my hand far behind me and then for the present i put my hands just a few inches infront of me. ENTP here.


----------



## mockingbird girl (Apr 26, 2011)

I am standing on the past, I can't touch it with my hands. The present is centered at my stomach. The future is swirling around and over my head. It is all swirling, but the flow is from below me to above me.


----------



## mockingbird girl (Apr 26, 2011)

I didn't look at other peoples' results before doing this little experiment. Only a few visualized time as a more vertical thing, I wonder what that would signify.


----------



## mockingbird girl (Apr 26, 2011)

Funny, just had the conversation of moving dates back or forward and what that means.


----------



## plausible (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm an INTP and I visualised everything as - ... Not sure how to explain it... But it was kind of like those graphic interpretations of a neuron. Only instead of being connected to bodily things, at the end of each branch/strand was thing that might happen to me in the future, that happened in the past etc... They all revolved around me as if I had an orbit but I couldn't touch any of them.

I found that as I stood, seemingly randomly, in the middle of my living room with my eyes closed moving my arms about me that I consciously tried to figure out how I organised my thoughts it would determine my answer. Given this, my result may be over thought and not accurate.


----------



## Elliepop (Jul 4, 2011)

That was actually pretty creepy. Everything was sort of flowing around me. The present is directly in front of me. The future is at least arms length off to my front-right. The past is slightly behind me, and to the left.


----------



## PrinceinExile (Dec 29, 2010)

Apollo Celestio said:


> I touched my heart when I look at the past.. I feel it within me. The present is in front of me, and the future is above me.


I'm an INFP and this is me exactly .


----------



## Prairie Orca (Jul 3, 2011)

Future left, present in front, past right. Each at an arm's length.

I'm an INFP.


----------



## Istbkleta (Apr 30, 2011)

renna said:


> .... No seriously its a little game for N's only. Sorry S's.


I find the title of this thread somewhat disturbing. Surely it could have been worded in a better way. Are you certain you are not an extrovert? 


Results match perfectly  Does it work more than 50% of the time?


----------



## 22857 (May 31, 2011)

I was closer to the NP description which is natural I suppose.
I visualized the time flow to be a tubular ring around me. 
(like in Donnie Darko the way the paths look)







Only the path was a fully connected ring around me and it wasn't touching me, but this is _almost_ the exact same shape/color/flow that I visualized.

Past in front, present on my sides and the future behind me.

Kind of interesting, this was just what I instantly visualized...

Edit: So I analyzed this a bit and I think it may be that I can see the past so it's in front of me, I can't see the present fully yet because it's happening now and as it fades to the future behind me, I can't see it at all... or it could mean nothing! I tend to over-analyze from time to time 

This is interesting because after focusing on the concept, I now have this vivid image of the past (front of the circle) flowing outward both directions, into the present, then to the future behind me.


----------



## renna (Jan 28, 2011)

Istbkleta said:


> I find the title of this thread somewhat disturbing. Surely it could have been worded in a better way. Are you certain you are not an extrovert?


Just have a strong Fe baby!!!


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

renna said:


> Stand up and visualize time as a continuum flowing from future to past. Spatially indicate with your hands where the future, present, and past are, respectively, in relation to yourself. Try to actually FEEL where they are around you by touching them with your hands.


Cute.

My past and future equated with NP.
My present equated with NJ.

I live a lot more in / am immersed in the present than I used to be, if that helps.

EDIT: Just read Lenore Thomson's comments. (From a linky on the answer page.) I definitely am a typical "NP" in her description, I don't have issues with the terminology at all that she describes NJ's struggling with and am not even sure why it's a topic of discussion... although it's kind of fascinating to listen to the NJs discuss it just because I've never heard of this before.


----------



## thistled bones (Nov 24, 2010)

Okay, that's really odd. D:

I imagined the future off to the right, and the past to the left. The present was in front of me somewhere.

I'm an NP and my results said so.


----------



## silmarillion (Dec 11, 2010)

I vizualised the future on the right side, close to my fingertips when I had my arm stretched out, but I could just almost touch it. The past was placed somewhere around my left hip, closer to the inside of my body than the outside. I visualized the future above my head.



> *NPs tend to indicate the future off to the right*, *the past off to the left*, and the present a few feet in front of them.


I was very close though


----------



## UncertainSomething (Feb 17, 2010)

Future - point forward and slightly upward
Present - single or both hands palms open like saying "all this around us" 
Past - thumb and/or finger pointing behind me over shoulder.

interesting theory


----------



## donkeybals (Jan 13, 2011)

I imagined my self as a ghost type thing facing towards me about 10 feet away. Me as a ghost had a floating rod infront of myself with green spark bubbles on the rod indicating past present future. I was standing in the middle of the rod, but looked at the future first and then I touched it. I might of did this wrong, but that's what I did.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

i see the future as outward (arms stretched out), the present as right around me (hands right near my face), and the past within (hands at heart). 

i fit neither pattern! 

but i am quite spatial when it comes to time. days go left to right. moving something "up" is clearly moving it towards me. moving it back is pushing it further away. it is relational to the body.


----------



## 21954 (May 7, 2011)

This was fascinating for me (reading the "closer look") because that whole "moving the date back" thing has always been a horrible issue for me. When I did the future/present/past test:

Future: my arms needed to be about 15 feet long
Present: starting from about 2 feet in front of me to just behind me
Past: behind me and going back indefinitely

So this indicates (regarding my perception of time) that I'm more I-J? I have sometimes tested as INFJ but when I read forum posts usually identify more with INFP. I'm going to have to look again at INFJ stuff. That last letter has always been the wobbly one for me. =)

Oh, and the stuff in the "closer look" about time being relative to subjective experience... I completely relate to that. Time is very slippery for me.


----------



## 21954 (May 7, 2011)

clowder said:


> INFP here, and my results were exactly the same as the NP. Freaky...
> However, I notice that in your description and on the website, it's listed as future, present, past. That feels WRONG for some reason. I feel like it should be the other way, past, present, future. (in fact, when I first read it, my brain just assumed that's what it said and I didn't realize until later the real order.) Anyway, just thought that was interesting!


Me too! It kind of bothered me that it was future, present, past... it feels really backwards and I have to hesitate and work it out every time I try to say it.


----------



## Quenjy (Jun 7, 2011)

I put the futur left and the past right, am I retarded? XD

I first wanted to put the past left and the future right but the op's sentence "from future to past" confused me


----------



## Squirrel Nutkins (Aug 14, 2011)

It didnt work for me as said on that page. I pointed to my left for the future and to my right for the past, presence was were Im standing.


----------



## Monty (Jul 12, 2011)

woah this test is kind of cool, future was right next to me on my right, kind of like the "lucky cat" pose, but my hand wasnt as high up.
present in front and fairly close to me, with my palms facing up, and past was off to my left side, but positioned much more outward and away from my body than my right hand and i got NP
i wonder what makes us position our hands like this


----------



## Beyond_B (Feb 2, 2011)

Triangle here, XD.


----------



## TJSeabury (Nov 23, 2010)

I always picture myself adjacent to and observing time when I try to visualize it. So yeah, future to the right. Kind of.


----------



## barathrum (Jun 6, 2011)

<beep> that, I'm crashing the party.

Past to the left, present is me, future to the right.


----------



## clicheguevara (Jul 27, 2011)

Past to the _right_, present was me, future to the _left_.

Maybe that's because I'm left-handed?


----------



## dizzygirl (Dec 19, 2009)

Nooo!! :sad: You are dividing us!


----------



## Magic Mirror (May 20, 2011)

*Wow.* I'm trying to figure out if I'm an INTP or an INFJ in a Ni-Ti loop, and according to this little exercise, I am such a stereotypical NJ it's totally creepy. :shocked:


*My timeline*

I visualized time as a flat and straight line of bright, yellow light, cutting through a vast hyperspace of total blackness. My body was my current location on the line, therefore it was the present. The future was in front of me and the past was behind me. Everything to my left and right was the _possible_ present: all the possibilities in the world, everything the present has to offer.

I was facing the future by default. When I looked forward, I saw the infinitely long and yellow timeline directly in front of me, cutting through the infinite darkness. The line looked very clear and it was brightly lit. I had no choice but to move forward on the line. When I turned my eyes left or right (the present) I saw the vast blackness of possibilities and the timeline from a different angle.

Because the past was always behind me, I wasn't able to look at it. It felt muddy and grey: no yellow light there. It's as if the future was brightly lit, but when I moved forward and turned the future into present and the present into past, I was kinda... turning off the yellow light, only leaving a faint trace behind me.


*Controlling the speed of time*

When I extended my arms in front of me and aligned my hands with the timeline, I began moving faster forward. The closer my hands were to each other, the faster I zoomed into the future, because my hands were more precisely aligned with the line.

When I moved my arms toward my sides, I slowed down, coming closer to the present. My body was the present, and everything to my left and right was _all the possible presents_. So when I had my arms directly extended to my sides, touching the present and crossing the line with my arms, I stayed still and was fully living in the present moment.

When I began moving my hands forward, I sort of began turning the _present_ possibilities into _future_ possibilities. Future possibilities can be turned into plans and plans can be realized, so I began moving forward on the timeline.


*The muddy past*

Past was different. It was hard to grasp. When I moved my hands to my back, trying to move backward in time, I was unable to do so. I felt like I was touching the past, grabbing a faint memory of some past event, but I didn't move back in time. Even with my hands behind my back, I was still in the present. I was only able to touch the past, not move into it.

So, I could only move _forward_ in the timeline. I had full control of my _speed_ (move fast forward or live in the present) but I wasn't able to change my direction. It's actually kinda logical: I can control the present and plan the future, but I can't change the past. What has happened has happened.


*So very NJ it's scary!*

When I viewed the results and read the another view article, I was totally creeped out. Everything the author wrote about NJ's was so spot on I couldn't believe it - especially this one:



> For example, when someone tells me (I'm an INTJ) that a meeting has been moved up a day, I'm *never* sure whether I'm supposed to show up a day earlier or a day later. There is nothing that feels natural to me about thinking this way. In fact, if I try to work it out in my mind, the spatial terms ultimately incline me to "picture time."


English is my second language, and prior to reading this, I had never even heard the phrase "move up" and had no idea what it meant.

However, while trying to figure out what the phrase meant, I automatically pictured it in my head and my initial reaction was this: "WTF? _Of course_ it means you're supposed to show up a day _later_. How could anyone interpret the phrase in any other way?"

Apparently I was wrong, though - in a very very NJ-like way. :crazy: There is no "up" or "down" in my timeline, so for me, "moving up" meant "moving forward". It created a mental image of pushing some event forward in my timeline, therefore pushing it further into the future.

I swore to never use the phrase myself, because I know I would always use it the wrong way. I simply can't wrap it around my head how "moving up" could mean anything else than pushing it further toward the future.


Oh. By the way.

I guess I should mention I was _drunk as hell_ while doing this exercise. However, I still experience time like this while sober, so alcohol didn't really change my perception of time. It just made the exercise funnier and boosted my imagination.


----------



## Magic Mirror (May 20, 2011)

LOL, it's getting even creepier! I asked my ENTP hubby to do the visualization thingy too, and his results were pretty much NP. I was very interested in his results because his type is absolutely certain.

He visualized the flow of time diagonally: the past was on his left and to his front, and the future was on his right and to his back. The present was both in front of him and in his body.

Actually, he immediately said the present was right in front of him, but it took him some more thinking to figure out the past and the future. At first he extended his hands to his sides, waved his left hand and said "that's the past". After some more thinking he positioned his hands diagonally because the past was also in front of him and the future was behind him. He said he did it because the past is _known_, he can see it, whereas the future is unknown so he can't see it.

When I asked him whether time flows past him or if he flows with time, he said time flows through him. Time flows and he stays still. He said the other option was weird: how could _you_ flow?


Like me, my ENTP also speaks English as his second language (we both speak Finnish), so I asked him if he knew what the English phrase "move up" means. He didn't know and I was delighted: yet another test! I explained what it means but I didn't mention which way it goes. I asked him, "Suppose an event is scheduled at Wednesday and someone says 'It's been moved up a day.' So which is the new day, Tuesday or Thursday?"

He paused to think for a few seconds and said, "I know this sounds illogical, but I'd say Tuesday." LOL! I told him it's the correct usage of the phrase but that to me, it clearly meant Thursday and I can't understand how it would mean Tuesday.

He replied, "Really? How would anyone understand it that way? I mean, if you move something 'up', you move it closer to yourself!"

After that, I read this part of the article to him:



> I asked an ENFP, and he said the same sort of thing: He pictures a cup in front of him on a dinner table. Moving the cup "back" is to push it away; moving it "up" is to pull it closer.


This made so much sense to him, and this is how he sees it, while I have to use all my brain capacity to visualize it this way!


Ha. NP. :tongue:

It's really funny how differently we both picture time. But I wonder, how accurate is this? Because if this is accurate, it totally means I'm NJ, not an NP.


----------



## PisceanReve (Jun 2, 2011)

So weird! I'm an NP and I imagined the past to my left, the future to my right and the present in the middle


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

Ok, I'm not going to click on the link just yet because I want to be surprised by what ever I see. lol. I'm just going to close my eyes and try to visualize....

Future is definitely in front of me. No doubt. 
Past is felt in three places: in my heart, to the left, and behind me. 
Present... I'm having a hard time finding that. I think it might just be me as a whole? 


Now to look at the website... 

It looks as if I'm compatible with the NJ descriptions. 
And when i go to read the provided NJ/NP scenario on the following page... yeah, I can relate to what is being said about NJ's. From the descriptions given on how NP's see time, however, it just seems so unnatural. And yes, I do feel as if I'm in the middle of the time flow most of the time. 

My type: I'm me. I've stopped putting much emphasis at all on MBTI. I could very well be a sensor who just decided to take part in this because, well, who says sensors can't visualize like iNtuitives can?


----------



## Pachacutie (Aug 27, 2010)

I actually did think the past was to my left, though a little behind me. And the future to my right, though in front. Sort of like a skewed flow of time while I stand toward the middle of it. And the present was a bit in front of me, but also above my head. 

So this is fairly close to the NP description. I actually covered my hands with my mouth a little when I read that.

Inneresting.


----------



## goodgracesbadinfluence (Feb 28, 2011)

It didn't work for me, but I am more in the middle of the P vs J scale.


----------



## bluenlgy (Apr 27, 2011)

Time, for me, flows from left to right

When I think of achieving a goal, though, I sometimes imagine the past is behind me and the future starts from here stretching all the way forward into a distant landscape.


----------



## Donovan (Nov 3, 2009)

Djanga said:


> I imagined the the present as me, the past behind me and the future in front of me, but I actually took a step with one hand stretched out behind me and the other in front. I guess that makes me a J, but I think I'm actually an INTX.


this sounds similar to my own. 

i pictured the the present _within me_, the future starting at the middle of each side of my body (left and right--as if i drew a line vertically on either side as opposed to horizontally) and extending in a straight line, similar to a wall--the past was the opposite.


----------



## Sybok (Mar 9, 2012)

I have a problem with this thinking...
i try to explain

As a J, I plan my future (try), how can I plan, when I have to jump forward and back for appointments? I think für me, going to the right like reading or playing keys to higher tones -.-' is easier than front (unknown) and back -.-'


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

T.N.D. said:


> Congratulations man.
> 
> I wonder what the S people think when they receive their result. Must be hard to get it on paper that they are shallow.


Someone posted about the involvement of Sensation in this test would be, and it made sense to me that this is not only testing Ne/Ni, but Ne-Si and Ni-Se in whatever order. I'd postulate that the results of an Se-Ni would be kind of like an Ni-Se, and the same for the other dichotomy.


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

The future for me was a rope I grasped my hands around. My instinct was to reach for the sky. I felt as thought it was there and I could touch it. The present was the floor pressing against my feet, and the past was below me on a "lower" floor you could say. 

ENFP here. ^^


----------



## Impact Calculus (Mar 29, 2012)

Well the future was blowing right into me like wind, so I assume that counts as "in front".

Oh..

I was assuming the future had to be in front of me and the past had to be behind me in order to be blowing at me. 

The present, then, would have to be right where I was standing or myself.

Cool.


----------



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

I imagined the present as where I was standing, the future to the right and the past to the left.


----------



## Mind Swirl (Sep 7, 2011)

I imagined a stream of particles loosely moving from left (past) to right (future) with me as an observer, but my place of observing was in the middle. 
It looked a lot like this. 








Future was on the right, past on the left (farther away). So.. more like the NP description. 

However, aren't these hand orientations likely for (almost) everyone if they were asked? I'd speculate that most people would either point left-right, or front-back.


----------



## ForsakenMe (Aug 30, 2010)

Err... I did the test earlier today, and what I did for the past was my hands were stretched below me with my hands cupping upward, then the "present" my hands elevated till they are out in front of me, and then in the future they lowered a bit downward but with my wrists bending downward.

I don't know what this means.


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

That's crazy wtf...


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

"How to tell the difference between and INFJ and an INFP?" That's the worse way to figure it out. Although I can successfully deem you all Ni users by the response to this exercise . Looking for something that isn't there and assuming there must be significance behind doing such an exercise because it's within your nature to do so (even though this exercise is insignificant in every sense of the word).....Although I can also see some Ne in those trying to make their experience sound like something so special and intriguing. 

I'm an NJ according to it (or more specifically should be an INFJ since this is an exercise made for INFPs and INFJs and not just intuitives).


----------



## donkeybals (Jan 13, 2011)

Eh, I think my brain is stupid. I put the future to the right, but infront of me. The present, in the middle to the right again. And the past to the right strait infront of me. 

Erm? 

[edit] I read the post back and it made it seemed unclear, so again, (these are all to the right) past infront of me, present in the middle, and future the farthest out. Anyone else do this?


----------



## counterintuitive (Apr 8, 2011)

I saw the future above eye level and in front of me, the past underfoot, and the present in a circle around me at arm level.

I just realized it was supposed to be a continuum but I can't visualize it as a continuum, so.


----------



## See Above (Oct 4, 2011)

I imagined a tightly coiled spiral (like a slinky) and I was standing in the middle hollow, with the past near my feet and legs, the present around my middle, and the future starting at my shoulders and stretching out over my head into infinity. In the tightly coiled spiral everything was actually very close to everything else.

Hmmm. Nope. Not like what they describe.


----------



## Figment Pigment (Feb 19, 2012)

This was creepily accurate... I saw the past behind me, the future in front, and the present as kind of a bubble where I stood. Food for thought! :tongue:


----------



## Phoenix0 (Mar 16, 2012)

The past was my left, the present me, the future off to the right.


----------



## Eiderdrown (May 9, 2011)

ZE LEFT IS PAST









THE NOW UNT CENTER









THE FUTURE IS REICH RIGHT









*this was a public service announcement by the new german worker's party


----------



## smileitspretty (Apr 1, 2012)

I saw the past behind, the future in front, and the present constantly moving between!


----------



## Vanderlyle (Jan 19, 2012)

>Is a sensor
>Did it anyway

I found that the future was above me and to the right, the present was around my sides, through my chest, and the past through my feet.
Still an interesting exercise, even if I couldn't see if the website had anything to say about it.


----------



## Phoenix0 (Mar 16, 2012)

Vanderlyle said:


> >Is a sensor
> >Did it anyway


----------



## Vanderlyle (Jan 19, 2012)

Phoenix0 said:


>


I know. How do I sleep at night knowing that I do these horrible things.


----------



## Elaminopy (Jun 29, 2011)

Most likely SP here, but there are no Ns or Ss since everyone's S and N interact with each other.

Anyway, my first reaction was past on the left, present in front of me, and future on the right. Then I read it again and saw that it said to imagine it as flowing from future to past and I thought, "Oh, flowing backwards... hmm... does that really change anything about how I'd imagine where they are? No, not really." So I still imagined them in the same places, just like transparent water with gentle waves flowing through the air from right to left in front of me.

But I was too preoccupied with the "closer look" link to really focus. I needed to see what it contained and half expected it to be something where a face with a loud sound effect suddenly happens and scares the viewer. I hate those things. Actually, that would be a pretty good malware. You're just typing along and suddenly that happens. It would turn everyday computing into one of those stupid videos. That would be horrible.

Once I cautiously clicked the link, feeling calmer that it seemed to go to a normal website by the URL, I read the description of NJ before I could even stop myself from reading anything. "Ah", I thought, "past behind and future in front. That makes sense. That's a common way of thinking about time. I'm surprised I didn't think of that. Does that make more sense than my initial reaction? Was I supposed to do it more that way?"

But then I attempted to try that mindset on for size and thought, "But really, is the future in front of us? I can see all that's in front of me. Hindsight is 20/20 because it has already happened. You can see it all, just like I can see what's in front of me. And technically I'm looking at the physical past because it takes a tiny bit of time for the light to get to my eyes from everything I'm seeing, so I'm seeing its past. But behind me, that's a mystery. Sure, I can remember what is back there, but it may not be the same. I can look around and see it, but I haven't done that yet, so it's in the future.

When I was a kid I tried to visualize the flow of time, but I did so imagining how God sees it, since he can supposedly see the future as well as the past. I've also been under the impression that he is outside our time. So I imagined a cube floating in black, empty space with the present in it. People in a room. The cube was moving along a long, blurry corridor with the left the past and the right the future and he can shift the focus to any point in that corridor, looking ahead of or behind the present cube. So I imagined time as a 4th spacial dimension for him whereas we can only physically witness the 3 dimensions inside our present cube.

On one last note, it's likely that we see the future to the right and the past to the left because we read from left to right. I wonder if people more familiar with reading right to left would more often imagine the future to the left.


----------



## Finagle (Jun 4, 2011)

I see the present is everywhere around me. The future and the past would overlap over it. 
Since I had to put them in distinct place, I ended up with the past in the left, and the future in the right...

By the way, I hope it already have been said, but based on the information in the link,your perception of time change based on if your introverted function is a judging or perceiving one. Being an intuitive or a sensor have nothing to do with that.


----------



## SuperNova85 (Feb 21, 2011)

LOL.......maybe I'm an NJ after all, and this is kind of creepy.


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

My reaction is recent past to the left, distant past behind me, Future to the front and behind but a bit lower than the distant past, present is my shoulders.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

My left hand was the past, my right hand the future, and the trunk of my body the present. That's kind of NP.


----------



## Le9acyMuse (Mar 12, 2010)

Finagle makes a good point about the change being contingent on whether the primary function is a judging (Fi, Ti) or perceiving (Ni, Si). Although, that doesn't say whether _sensors_ and _intuitivists_ would answer similarly or not. How do we know this is exclusive to Ns?

Results:

Future was ahead, I was the present, past was behind. Jungian says I'm ISFP. Another theory says otherwise. Technically, the NJ it did match up.


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

This makes me an NJ..


----------



## 28895 (Nov 2, 2011)

When I envisioned this, the future was toward the computer screen, the present was in my position, and the past was behind me. A straight timeline. So according to the results, I suppose that's the "NJ" in me.


----------



## Tristan427 (Dec 9, 2011)

EDIT: I accidentally read the answer BEFORE I did the exercise. But I thought about it, and I realized I do usually see the future as in front of me, and the past behind me. However, I have a certain theory that the past, present, and future coexist but on different "wavelengths" or "frequencies".


----------



## Christie42476 (May 25, 2012)

I came out kind of a cross between the two, which I guess is why J edges out P for me but rarely by much. I envisioned the future to my left and the past to my right (instead of right to left or front to back) -- which was kind of a reverse version of P -- but I saw myself as the present in the middle of the flow like a J, and my body was turned slightly toward the left, towards the future, which wasn't referenced in the results but seems to be more like a J than a P since it puts the future slightly in front of me and the past slightly behind me.

Weird.


----------



## Choice (May 19, 2012)

I just asked my NP dad to indicate a timeline in spacial terms. Cutting them into boxes with his arms, he showed that the past was in front and to the left, the present directly in front, and the future in front and to the right.

Me: So the present is in front of you?
Him: yes.
Me: Why?
Him: It just is.
*
On the other hand, isn't that how most timelines are structured?*


----------



## The Nth Doctor (May 18, 2012)

I got NP. Future to the right, past to the left. This is really cool.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

The future is in front of me, upper right. The present is in front of me, up. The past is lower left. And now I will read about this closer look.


----------



## Misha (Dec 18, 2011)

Wow...

Exactly as what it described. I immediately reach out to the front while visualizing the future in front of me, while I perceived whatever comes behind me as the past. Me being the focal point of the present.

I got tested as NJ. Awesome test!


----------



## setzer (Mar 31, 2012)

Future ahead of me.
I represent the present.
And I try to leave the past behind.


----------



## chasingdreams (Jul 16, 2011)

It's weird. For me, the past and present were together, I couldn't separate them. I don't believe in the present, I guess. There's no such thing as the "present'' moment. The future was in front of me though.


----------



## surgery (Apr 16, 2010)

INFP

I visualized it as the past being a point right in front of me, the present farther still and the future as the farthest point away from me.


----------



## 1missgreen5 (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm an INFJ and I imagined the present to be exactly where I am right now, and then the past sort of went through me and continued backwards, and then the future was in front of me  It was fun that it matched like that


----------



## spicytea (Nov 10, 2012)

I saw all of them swirling around me with a bright neon green color.


----------



## konfiety (Oct 30, 2010)

Future to the upper left, present to the upper right, and the past to the lower right.


INTP.


----------

